# Adventure Inn-gone



## cpnuser (Mar 12, 2008)

The Adventure Inn on Hilton Head Island, SC is being bulldozed for condominiums. Check out this- www.islandpacket.com/adventureinn


----------



## london (Mar 13, 2008)

*Adventure Inn*

The Adventure Inn was one of the original RCI resorts, when RCI was just starting.

We stayed there about 4 years ago, and it was in need of much maintenance.

It was right next door to the Marriott Grande Ocean....

I wonder how much money the timeshare owners will net from the sale.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 14, 2008)

london said:


> I wonder how much money the timeshare owners will net from the sale.



I thought the Adventure Inn was a Right to Use.  If so, the owners will get nothing.

George


----------



## shagnut (Mar 14, 2008)

The only good thing I could say about the Adventure Inn is it was on the beach.  Wonder what will happen to Fitzgerads?  shaggy


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 15, 2008)

shagnut said:


> The only good thing I could say about the Adventure Inn is it was on the beach.  Wonder what will happen to Fitzgerads?  shaggy



I have never traded in there, but being on the beach would have been a *huge* plus when so many HHI resorts are a long way from the beach.  Too bad it is gone.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 15, 2008)

shaggy, I think Fitzgerald's has been closed for the last several years anyway. 

Carolinian, ordinarily I agree about being on the beach, and am happy with very modest accommodations to be there - but this place really was the pits. Long ago we got one of those $9 weeks (remember those early auctions?) and it was barely worth that - we almost checked out, and after that experience I would never have traded a real week to go there.  The whole place seemed permeated with mold, mildew and something worse - like sewage. I don't know why they didn't renovate, but if they couldn't bother to keep it up (or more realistically, gut the place), it needed to go.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 15, 2008)

Fitzgerald's closed in late November, 2005.  

Hugo, the former chef at Fitzgerald's, opened his own place Hugo's at Wexford.

http://www.hugosatwexford.com/


Richard


----------



## Carol C (Mar 17, 2008)

Laurie said:


> shaggy, I think Fitzgerald's has been closed for the last several years anyway.
> 
> Carolinian, ordinarily I agree about being on the beach, and am happy with very modest accommodations to be there - but this place really was the pits. Long ago we got one of those $9 weeks (remember those early auctions?) and it was barely worth that - we almost checked out, and after that experience I would never have traded a real week to go there.  The whole place seemed permeated with mold, mildew and something worse - like sewage. I don't know why they didn't renovate, but if they couldn't bother to keep it up (or more realistically, gut the place), it needed to go.



Yeah, it was the pits. I never stayed, but I got a look-see once, pretending to be looking for a rental. That is prime real estate though. Somebody's making a bundle selling that place to developers...even in *this* r.e. market.


----------



## matbec (Apr 2, 2008)

So, with the Adventure Inn gone (http://www.islandpacket.com/news/local/story/251079.html), wonder where RCI will put all the exchanges that they're offering for this resort? 

Adventure Inn Beach & Golf Club  (#0007) 
Hilton Head Island, SC  29938, USA 

Available Unit Size:  1 - 2 
Check-in Date Range:  08/24/2008 - 11/08/2009 

Here's what's displayed under "Urgent Information" for the resort:
Note: some units here are quite small. The loft area in the"studio/loft" unit has a low ceiling (approx. 5ft-height). This loft space is accessed by a metal/spiral staircase and is best suited for children's use - not adults. This resort is rci's 1st hilton head affiliate--so it's not as luxurious as those built more recently. But the propertyis located right on the beach and is very well maintained. Please note: on-site restaurant (fitzgeralds) is now closed permanently (effective 2/06). There will be construction on site during macrh 2008 as a 2-story building is beign torn down in middle of property inmid march 2008.​
I've never been at this resort, but the Island Packet article does say that the owners plan to "cover the site with grass this summer then start redeveloping it as a condo complex sometime after the season."


----------



## jme (Apr 2, 2008)

*Why I adore the Avdventure Inn*

For one reason alone I adore the Adventure Inn.....about 15 or so years ago we stayed there for a 4-night rental......wife, 2 kids , and mother-in-law (the SWEET kind). We knew nothing of timeshares...didn't even know what it meant. ...well, the experience was disastrous.   The room was disgusting beyond belief, the space very cramped, etc., etc. Needless to say, I told my family then and there, "This will never happen to us again, I promise." 

The next time we stayed at the Westin Hotel....did that for 3 years. Rooms in summer were $400+ a night at that time. On the last stay there, on a hot Sunday after checking out, we drove around looking for "something different". Saw Grande Ocean buildings ...hit the brakes! ....turned around and pulled in and parked. Thought "Now THERE'S a nice Hotel!!!" 

Walked around, thought  GREAT, this is nice...gotta see how much "per night".....asked someone at the pool , and they said "Gotta OWN". 
 OWN??? 
How's that?  Immediately knocked on the Sales Office door ----by this time it was 5:15 pm----(we had been driving around a bit..... & GO's sales office  had just closed.) One guy came to the door, said, "Well, OK, you've walked around already, I GUESS I'll show you a unit 'unofficially' ".  We did, & i asked the price as we walked and talked....he quoted an off-season Bronze week, and i almost fell over. I whispered to my wife, "Let's just look, but then leave fast." 

We looked...then we went into the office again.....ran into that little United States and World map....you know, the one which lights up all the little lights as you travel to parts of the world. All of a sudden it clicked. (That was their plan, I now realize, but that's OK.) This was it....this was what i wanted ...and my family can have vacations and see the world too. 

We sat down with a sales guy (wonderful guy) named Anthony Colone, now at Myrtle Beach property as sales manager, and after he spoke about the advantages of a Bronze week (at the moment he was leaning back in his chair as he spoke, with his clasped hands behind his neck)..... I said, "OK, i'd like one Platinum OceanFRONT week and one Platinum Oceanside week."  He literally stumbled and almost crashed backwards!!! Luckily he caught himself and we left that day with the world at our fingertips. (Anthony still laughs about that day!!!) 

The rest is history. For the next decade+, we traveled to Europe twice, stayed all over the USA, Caribbean, Hawaii, Bahamas, etc., etc.....Would have NEVER, EVER done all that.  Would not have even thought to do it.........and also enjoyed countless weeks at our beloved Grande Ocean ...now we have 5 weeks in all (3 GO and 2 Barony), and we stay 3 consecutive weeks at GO each June.......amazing, and ALL because of the Adventure Inn.....

So, former Adventure Inn, I salute you! What an adventure you were! ((( I feel like i met a woman so ugly, that the next one i met i asked her to marry me. That's how i felt.)))  In real life, however, I met my wife (years earlier) and she WAS the beautiful princess I dreamed of.  Just had to use a good analogy.....so, all the best to everyone, and Happy Demolition and Reconstruction to the Adventure Inn site!  I'll see you as we drive by, turning in to our 2nd home Grande Ocean NEXT DOOR!!!!! As they say, What a country!!!       jme


----------

